# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Небесные фонарики и водяные лилии

## evgen1984

Цена на фонарики в виде купола и сердца-10 гривен.
Цена на водную лилию-10 гривен.
При покупке 10 фонариков-лилия в подарок.

Случаи и поводы для успешного запуска фонариков:
Фонарики в виде сердца отлично подойдут как оригинальное признание в любви и создадут романтическую обстановку во время свидания.
Для организации и украшения свадьбы, фонарик в виде большого сердца запускаемый молодоженами - символ единения и любви;
Запуск небесных фонариков станет отличным поводом для встречи с друзьями;
Небесные фонарики это интересный подарок на День Рождения, на котором необходимо написать свое заветное желание, и оно непременно сбудется;
Небесные фонарики это прекрасная альтернатива салютам и фейерверкам.

Цена на фонарики в виде купола и сердца-10 гривен.
Цена на водную лилию-10 гривен.
При покупке 10 фонариков-лилия в подарок.

Все вопросы и предложения в личку.

----------


## elena_bot

Здравствуйте! А доставка у Вас есть?

----------


## Sakura.

А как выглядит лилия?

----------


## Любимый Бухгалтер

Извините, лилии живые?

----------


## elena_bot

Если я возьму 10 лилий, одиннадцатая будет в подарок?

----------


## Fugas

Выложите фотки, видео именно ваших сердец и лилий.
телефон для связи.

----------


## evgen1984



----------


## evgen1984

Акция до 1.07.13 -При покупке 10 фонариков-лилия в подарок,доставка бесплатная и цена на все 90 гривен.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.06.2013 в 19:24 ----------








---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.06.2013 в 15:13 ----------



---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.06.2013 в 15:14 ----------

Акция до 1.07.13 -При покупке 10 фонариков-лилия в подарок,доставка бесплатная и цена на все 90 гривен.[COLOR="Silver"][COLOR="Silver"][COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.06.2013 в 16:28 ----------








---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.06.2013 в 20:30 ----------



---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.06.2013 в 20:31 ----------

----------


## Беатрис

> Акция до 1.07.13 -При покупке 10 фонариков-лилия в подарок,доставка бесплатная и цена на все 90 гривен.
> 
> ---------- Сообщение добавлено  05.06.2013 в 19:24 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Видео не доступно

----------


## evgen1984

Простите-исправимся

Акция до 1.07.13 продолжается -При покупке 10 фонариков-лилия в подарок,доставка бесплатная и цена на все 90 гривен.

----------


## skus777

Хочу купить 10 фонариков))

----------


## sabian

фонарики еще есть? на таирово бывают? ответ пож. в личку

----------


## Tybik

Нужно 10 фонариков купол!  0989741439

----------


## Илонка

Где вы находитесь? Телефон можно?

----------


## LINARA

Где находятся фонарики? Перемещаются ли по городу? Какие есть цвета и как осуществить заказ?

----------


## evgen1984

Ап

----------


## evgen1984

фонарики небесные 10грн за штуку.загадайте желание и отправьте фонарик.

----------


## evgen1984

Небесные фонарики красные-сердце и купол.Купите 10 фонариков-заплатите 100грн и получите еще один фонарик в подарок.Плюс водяная лилия фонарик в подарок.
Цена 1 фонарика 10грн,цена 1-й лилии 10грн.Фонарики находятся на Таирова. ВСЕМ УДАЧНЫХ ЗАПУСКОВ)))

----------


## evgen1984

СМОТРИМ и ПОКУПАЕМ)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201

----------


## Toriek

тогда и  я продам фонарики. аж по 8 гривен.
форма купола :smileflag: ))

----------


## radislav

Можно телефон для связи в личку?

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 14 февраля и 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## Алексеюшка

где находятся?

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## Nadin_I

> Цена на водную лилию-10 гривен.
> При покупке 10 фонариков-лилия в подарок.
> 
> Все вопросы и предложения в личку.


 можно фото лилии?

----------


## evgen1984

Смотрим и покупаем)))
Мультитул-кредитка 11в 1. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2185876
Машинка на солнечной батарее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2177201
Ночник лампочка кредитка https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2178410
Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 8 марта https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2205572

----------


## evgen1984

Продам

----------


## evgen1984

продам фонарики по 12 гривен

----------


## evgen1984

продам фонарики по 12 гривен

----------


## Posud_org

Отличные цены!

----------


## evgen1984

Продам

----------


## evgen1984

Продам фонарик 12 гривен - лилия 12 гривен.

----------


## curls8

Где находятся фонарики? Перемещаются ли по городу? Какие есть цвета и как осуществить заказ?

----------


## evgen1984

Продам фонарик 12 гривен - лилия 12 гривен.

----------


## evgen1984

Продам

----------


## evgen1984

продам

----------

